# VR6 Kinetic turbo manifold mk3 - does it use the OEM gasket?



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

I have a put together stage 1 kinetic kit, some parts new some parts old. I am going to be putting it on my car soon. I ordered new gaskets for the exhaust manifold _assuming_ that it uses the stock manifold gasket. Did I strike out here or is this the correct one to use?

I ordered the Victor Rheinz from GAP btw. Thanks for your input.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

i see it comes with a different gasket in the picture, but will the stock gasket work as well with it? Anyone used a stock gasket? Wish I would have realized this!


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

helpppppppp


----------



## way2manydubs (Mar 10, 2006)

Seriously? If you cant figure out that an exhaust manifold gasket is an exhaust manifold gasket, you have no business trying to turbo a motor.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

Stock gasket is fine, no worries.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

way2manydubs said:


> Seriously? If you cant figure out that an exhaust manifold gasket is an exhaust manifold gasket, you have no business trying to turbo a motor.


Your an idiot... It's a legitimate question. The e.m. Gasket from kinetic looks drastically different than the oem. The holes are different. Oem are oblong and round and the kinetic are all round. Thanks for the help.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

'dubber said:


> Stock gasket is fine, no worries.


You've run this before or just assuming? Why would kinetic include a different gasket other than stock?


----------



## way2manydubs (Mar 10, 2006)

Actually, im a mechanic. And i have a kinetic mani on my car with stock gaskets. And all 12v vr6 motors have 3the round and 3 oval ports. Your childish response and list of ignorant posts indicate youre a rather childish person. I hope for your sake you grow out of it someday. :beer:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

way2manydubs said:


> i have a kinetic mani on my car with stock gaskets. And *all 12v vr6 motors have 3the round and 3 oval ports.*


Correct, as some idiot in the FI classifieds is attempting to pass off a 24V turbo manifold as a 12V and is adamant that he is correct. Misinformation on head ports.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

way2manydubs said:


> Actually, im a mechanic. And i have a kinetic mani on my car with stock gaskets. And all 12v vr6 motors have 3the round and 3 oval ports. Your childish response and list of ignorant posts indicate youre a rather childish person. I hope for your sake you grow out of it someday. :beer:


dude F you for real. i asked a legitimate question, you replied with a negative comment. thats pretty much it. So what if they all have that, the kinetic manifold isn't stock so how it mates up to it could matter. They also include a different gasket than stock.



















i guess i have no business asking questions on here anymore with the response like yours.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

f it


----------



## ericmasters (Sep 18, 2005)

way2manydubs said:


> Your childish response and list of ignorant posts indicate youre a rather childish person. I hope for your sake you grow out of it someday. :beer:


hahaha this is coming from the person, who answered a basic question with an opinion on whether he should build a car or not. it wasnt a poll on if he should do it, it was a very reasonable question and im sure you werent born knowing how either, thats how people learn. 

i use the atp manifold and the oem gaskets work with it


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

I am currently running the stock exhaust manifold gasket and have for a long time with no issues. I think it is better quality than the one that comes with the kit. That last pic of yours is an intake manifold gasket.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

ericmasters said:


> hahaha this is coming from the person, who answered a basic question with an opinion on whether he should build a car or not. it wasnt a poll on if he should do it, it was a very reasonable question and im sure you werent born knowing how either, thats how people learn.
> 
> i use the atp manifold and the oem gaskets work with it


cool thanks, i called kinetic to verify. at first he said i needed theirs but then thought about it and said it should work, be fine. they were real cool about it and didn't bite my head off. :thumbup:


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

'dubber said:


> I am currently running the stock exhaust manifold gasket and have for a long time with no issues. I think it is better quality than the one that comes with the kit. That last pic of yours is an intake manifold gasket.


cool thanks, guy from kinetic told me that too. it being pictured next to the exhaust manifold lead me to think it takes a different one.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

way2manydubs said:


> Seriously? If you cant figure out that an exhaust manifold gasket is an exhaust manifold gasket, you have no business trying to turbo a motor.


this should have read "yes it works i have it on my car"


----------



## way2manydubs (Mar 10, 2006)

Nope. I typed it correctly. I learned by doing things. Not hanging out on forums. My bad.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

way2manydubs said:


> Nope. I typed it correctly. I learned by doing things. Not hanging out on forums. My bad.


Well i wouldn't have been able to return it if I opened it up to test if it worked. Seems reasonable to ask such questions  someone initially gave me a straight forward answer on the mk3 forum with out the hostility. 

I have learned a lot by "hanging out" on forums. I also have always tried to help others instead of hinder.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

That gasket you showed from Kinetic looks like the VR6 intake manifold gasket, not the exhaust manifold gasket.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

KubotaPowered said:


> That gasket you showed from Kinetic looks like the VR6 intake manifold gasket, not the exhaust manifold gasket.


yea someone pointed that out before, that's why I was really confused. Or Kinetic pointed that out to me on the phone. Either way that's pretty much which lead me to post this, seeing that its next to the exhaust manifold and all in the picture lead me to make assumptions. :snowcool:


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

CorradoFuhrer said:


> yea someone pointed that out before, that's why I was really confused. Or Kinetic pointed that out to me on the phone. Either way that's pretty much which lead me to post this, seeing that its next to the exhaust manifold and all in the picture lead me to make assumptions. :snowcool:


FWIW I've reused exhaust manifold gaskets on VR6 turbo setups without leaking, they aren't too picky.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

KubotaPowered said:


> FWIW I've reused exhaust manifold gaskets on VR6 turbo setups without leaking, they aren't too picky.


how about the intake manifold gasket?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

CorradoFuhrer said:


> how about the intake manifold gasket?


Same there too. Pulled the upper manifold last week and did the 1.8T IAT sensor and reused the gasket with no problems.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

Can the exhaust manifold washers be reused? Or can into to the hardware store and get new ones?


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

CorradoFuhrer said:


> Can the exhaust manifold washers be reused? Or can into to the hardware store and get new ones?


Nvm I thought they were lock washers... They're not.


----------



## Vrt400 (Jan 6, 2021)

way2manydubs said:


> Seriously? If you cant figure out that an exhaust manifold gasket is an exhaust manifold gasket, you have no business trying to turbo a motor.
> [/QUOTE another douche acting hard behind a screen


----------

